# Any teachers w/ ibs d?



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I am studying to become a teacher and sometimes I wonder if I am crazy. It is something that I think that I will really enjoy doing but... sometimes I wonder HOW it would be possible to do it w/ IBS? It is so depressing! I would love to hear from teachers that have this and hear how you do it!Star


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

Hi Star, Don't be worried about teaching with ibs/d. I feel that if I really and truly want to do something, I can do it. Here is what has worked for me. I've been teaching for more than 20 yrs. but my IBS/d started really being a nuisance about a year and a half ago. I have a very understanding principal who also suffers from this curse occasionally. I told her about my difficulties and she was able to place me in a classroom right across the hall from the bathroom. I teach the little ones (third grade) so it's difficult to leave them unattended when I get the sudden urge, so I've worked out a plan with the teacher next door to me. If I have to leave suddenly, I give her the "high" sign and she watches my class for me while I use the rest room. I also wake up extra early in the morning so that I can get my "needs" taken care of before I start on my 30 min. commute to school. If I'm having a particularly bad morning I always take one or two immodiums before I leave the house. While at school I take levsin before lunch and I also take 3 calcium tablets per day. One more thing...if it's a really bad day for me, I'll wear a depends for peace of mind. While wearing the depends I've never had an accident.....because I think psycholgically I know I won't embarrass myself and that eases my mind. I know it doesn't sound very appealing to wear a "diaper" but I've learned to swallow my pride long ago and be assured that I won't have an accident in front of the kids. I didn't mean for this to be so long, but I do feel strongly that we can't let this IBS rule our lives and dictate what we can and cannot do. I'll probably teach for 2 and a half more years before I retire and I'm sure that IBS will not prevent me from enjoying the kids and the job that I love so much. Good luck to you and if you have more questions for me, feel free to ask. I'm no expert but I'd be glad to share with you the little "tricks" that have helped me to continue to enjoy my profession. Take care .maumie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Star, I have never had an attack in front of the kids, in fact I am pretty comfortable with them... maybe is because I get so ocuppied. Anyway, back to when I was teaching 6th grade I got very sick one day (not IBS, a virus). I had to leave the class for more than 5 times and the kids did not care. I just told them I was not feeling ok and I needed them to behave. I always thought that was going to be embarrasing, but it was not.The only thing I still hate is the road trips. Still I go on them, I only try using my car or if I have to go in the bus I get some Imodium first. The only reason I am still teaching is because I love what I do  , the pay is not good and there are other things that are just bad, but this is a great career if done with love.


----------



## jpotts11 (Jan 11, 2002)

Hey! I am also going to school to become a teacher. I am horrified of the field trips that will be required. I don't know how I will do it. At least I know that I am not alone. Good Luck.


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

bump


----------



## Sheilat (Jan 19, 2002)

Hi, I am new to this board, but not new to the problems. I have dealt with this since I was in high school. I now suffer from panic attacks because my urge to use the bathroom is so instantaneous and urgent. I have a terrible fear of riding in vehicles, because I have had to stop in inconvenient places to go to the bathroom. I have tried a number of meds with little relief. I just started a new job which is proving to be more difficult than I thought it would be. Help. I am 38 years old and tired of living like this.


----------



## Sheilat (Jan 19, 2002)

It is me again. I did not mention that I am now teaching in a Correctional Facitlity. The bathroom doors are kept locked, and I am not given a key. I have to go to the supervisor for entry. We are a new facility and will be jumping in a van one day next week to visit anther prison. I am absolutely terrified of this. I asked if I could take my vehicle and was told no. I don't know what to do. I have embarrassed myself publicly and I do not want it to happen again. Of course my supervisor is a young handsome man and I don't feel I can share this with him. Please give me some advise!


----------



## xk (Jan 15, 2002)

This is subject is close to my heart. Right now i'm in shcool and I've been trying to decided what I want to be when I grow up. Whenever i think about what I would like to do I'm always reminded that having ibs complicates the decision making process. I can't help but think, "Oh, no I can't do that because what if I have to go to the bathroom".This fear has gotten to be so extreme that I'm afraid of sitting in at work meetings, or taking road trips. Recently, i've started taking the calcium, and I only hope it helps me. But how can I teach myself not to worry all the time? I''ve often thought of depends, but I'm scared everyone will laugh or something, or maybe I'm just to angry to try it.I guess I should look into anger management or something but even tha makes me mad. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I am a teacher and have recently had a really bad bout of ibs /d. I finally plucked up the courage and spoke to my head after taking nearly a week of because I was so worried I would have an attack and then have an accident in front of the class.He was fantastic and said that it was not a problem and he would do all he could to help. He said he had a friend with ibs and that they had to leave teaching because it was so bad. He didn't want that to happen to me. He told me that he would put a classroom ancillary in my room permanently so that if I needed to leave the classroom urgently then I could without having to worry abut the children. He also told me that he would put an intercom in my room for times when no-one was there.I couldn't believe that anyone could be so understanding!!


----------



## chetter (Apr 28, 2001)

I teach high school. I just get someone, normally the teacher next door, to look in on my class if I have to run. Dont know about if you will have to teach the little ones. My high schoolers do fine even if I have to leave them alone for awhile. Plus, I dont do field trips or coach so no ball games being stuck on busses which would not be good.


----------



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

I am a teacher also with IBS-D. I actually left at 10:00 this morning and came home because of a bad attack. I haven't figured out what to do yet, either. I told my principal about it last year and he seemed understanding, but... I just got back from maternity leave and my IBS was better while pregnant. I feel like I have to "remind" him about it. I don't have an assistant so I have to call in for someone to relieve me, and we all know that time is not a friend of IBS. Be certain when you get a job somewhere that you tell your supervisor ahead of time. It may not be comfortable, but well worth it.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! wow its been ten years since this thread was started... I would love to hear where everyone is now.... I am almost finished with my teaching degree, and about to begin student teaching for four months. I am PETRIFIED, to put it lightly. I suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder on top of my IBS-PI (D), so it is a vicious cycle once I get nervous about something... especially when that something involves mornings. I am not sure what to do. I've been hearing a lot about Imodium, which i can't believe I still have never tried. I keep a couple tablets in my bag just in case, but have never used them. I'm afraid they will react badly and make things worse







I'm also afraid that they will back me up for the day, and then result in an explosion at the most inopportune times (like when I'm being observed, or driving to work). I will still try it if necessary though. I am hoping that the experience is such that I will just simply not have any time to have a flareup. I also hope that the people I work with are nice, that the kids are good to work with, and that should I need to disclose my issues, people will be understanding. There seems to be a deficit in teachers suffering w IBS. It doesn't make me feel hopeful. I am comforted by the few on here who have provided the rest of us with some good advice, though. I would definitely tell my principal, but only after the hiring process. I don't want them knowing/thinking that I will be a classroom liability. Particularly in New York, requirements for teachers are hitting an all time high, and no one is in the mood to be sympathetic to anyone. Jobs are scarce and there are thousands of unemployed teachers willing to do anything to get hired for anything. No one's going to deal with my shenanigans for long. I worked as a Teaching Assistant at a high school two years ago, about 3 months after I spent a week in the hospital for colitis. It was a nerve wracking job and the people who worked there, including the principal were not the friendliest bunch. I was always anxious and always having to call in sick or leave early. In the 8 months I was there, I took off 11 times officially, and bounced out of school early, or came in late, countless other times. I was lucky enough to find a fellow TA whose schedule enabled her to cover classes for me if I had an issue (which was a LOT). If not for her, I'd have been fired with near certainty. There was one lady in the main office who was familiar with IBS and colitis and was sympathetic at first, but I got the feeling that her sympathy kind of wore off. I ended up being let go because of budget cuts anyway, but man that was a really really hard year. I haven't worked professionally since then, and will be suddenly dumped into student teaching in about a month. I am beside myself that it will be another disaster. OF course, I had perfectly normal days at the high school, days where nothing happened and I was happy. So I try to recall those days and remember that it's obviously possible. In the last 2 months, a fellow member on here recommended Colostrum and a probiotic regiment that I've been using and I have been seeing some really positive results. Of course, whenever major anxiety kicks in, that trumps all and whatever progress I thought I was making, goes bye-bye for hours. I feel like in order to fully blast my issues I need to treat the anxiety, not just the IBS, bc though my IBS is triggered by certain foods and stress, it is majorly triggered by my anxiety. I've been looking into beta blockers, but I don't have insurance and I dont think ill be able to afford a prescription regularly. I am going to join an anxiety support group as well to see if I can find any helpful tips there.In the meantime, I hope that the future teachers from above are now current teachers and are successfully managing their IBS flareups at school. If any of you have had any more experiences that you remember that have happened in the last ten years (crazy!) please, share... there is a new generation of teachers with IBS out there....


----------



## kap (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,I'm glad to hear you are completing your teaching certification process. In spite of all that you are experiencing, you are still pursuing a passion. That desire to be in the classroom will help coping with the IBS. I have been teaching for 24 years, first in middle school and now in high school (8 years). My IBS-D began 16 years ago. At first it was an inconvenience on the job and later became uncontrollable. Doctor's were of no help. It wasn't until one doctor recommended loperamide (as Imodium) about five years ago. I was hesitant as I don't like taking any medications. Eventually, out of desperation, I began using it 3-4 times weekly to make it through the work week. The results were miraculous for me. The only downside was that the doctor did not explain the calcium blocking properties of loperamide, and, as I was not much of a web researcher, I did not learn of the side effect. Last year I was diagnosed with low blood calcium. I am still working to get my calcium levels back up. I have gone off the Imodium, replacing it with calcium carbonate supplements. The IBS-D over the summer was miserable. My first week back at work was, to say the least, stressful and inconvenient. I am constantly worried about uncontrollable episodes and leaving my classroom. I will be going back on the Imodium this week to get back to work. If you choose to use any loperamide I can only recommend that you maintain your calcium intake. Be aware that the dosage of loperamide will remain in your system from 9-14 hours (so say varied medical sites), so gauge your calcium intake accordingly.I do hope your teaching career is rewarding and not hampered by any health issues. Make good relationships with your coworkers and your students, that helps almost as much as medication. Go in prepared for whatever might happen and that will help reduce your stress and worry. Teaching will be stressful, but it will also be exceptionally rewarding. Every little success will overshadow any frustrations you may experience. Good luck to you.


----------



## seekinghelp (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi All,Before I tell my sad tale, I just have to say that it's comforting to know I'm not alone in this battle. I have felt for so long that nobody understood. I think that with IBS being so much of an embarrassing topic we tend to suffer in silence. At least I do. My IBS has really kicked into gear in the last 2-3 years, although it's been on and off for quite a while. I have the MOST trouble in the morning. It's funny because if I wake up on my own terms and laze around for a while, I have far fewer issues than if I wake up to the alarm clock and have to get right out of bed and get ready and go out the door. It is without fail that I will starting running to the bathroom about 15 minutes before I have to leave for work. I feel so grateful to teach in a classroom that has it's own bathroom! And although that helps ease my anxiety about having to suddenly go, I still worry that it will kick in when I'm in a meeting or talking to a parent. My newest anxiety is that this year I have 3 teacher's assistants in my classroom this year (not all working in the room at the same time). And while I know that they'd all be very understanding (they're really great folks) I feel embarrassed to tell them. I guess this is something I have to get over!!! How have other people faired with this?I currently take Imodium to get through my day. I've notice on other boards that a lot of people take this regularly. I've been getting to that point but was worried that I'd be doing more harm than good in the long run. I've also read a lot about people who started taking probiotics, calcium with magnesium and Benefibre or Metamucil. I'm curious to know if others have tried these with success (or failure). I'm currently anemic - have been forever and am starting to feel like this is the cause. I just got a new GP because she didn't take any of this seriously. I'm hoping my new GP will be more understanding and helpful. Best wishes on a new school year and can't wait to hear what others can add to this conversation!


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Seekinghelp and Kap: your descriptions what you deal with we're spot on w what I deal with. Mornings are my worst, and that seems to be a trend for most of us w IBS D, and like seeking help mentioned, I'm "find" on days I have nowhere to be, but put an alarm clock in there and pow everything changes. When I worked at te high school a couple years ago it was a complete disaster. Traumatic, actually. To the point where now I think that's just how it will be anytime I work now. I actually had my FIRST day of student teaching on Tuesday and I decided to take Imodium. Amazingy, my anxiety was relatively under control somehow, and I've been taking acacia fiber from Heathers. I am in a much better place b of that stuff and my morning was not that bad. no cramping, no "angry" lookingdiarrhea. I was having a little diarrhea but BAREEELLY. especially compared to what it was usually like. I waited til I'd gone to the bathroom a couple times before taking the Imodium. I tookhalf at first (had never taken it before), and then the other half like 15min later. I was in great shape the whole day from that point on. Having an attack wasn't even an issue. Not even in the back of my mind like it usually is. Thnk you all for suggesting Imodium.I recommend trying the acacia fiber. I don't typically do well with fiber or fiber mixes/tablets but this is a differnet type of fiber and it had been miraculously effective for me. Ive been taking it for about two full months at this point and I haven't had an attack since. I think I had one or two days where thigs weren't ideal but by NO means were they attacks. No more cramping. urgency has dieddown enough, frequency has been cut MORE than in half... amazing. I also cut out tomato sauce, red meat, creamy salad dressing, and soda from my diet. The combination of that and the acacia fiber has had an incredible effect. I credit that combo with why I was able to have a decent day on Tuesday. The day itself was actually kind of a bust, but I felt safe and confident that I wasnt going to get sick so that's all that mattered to me, honestly. The real deal with student teaching doesn't start for me until tomorrow or Monday, so the next few months will be the real test. Seekinghelp: you are definitely not alone in this, I felt alone too. I still do to certain extent bc you guys are not in my school w me to band together but it's comforting nonetheless to know that at any given time of day, someone somewhere is dealing w this in public. Kap: thanks for the info on the calcium supplements when taking a lot of Imodium. I will look into that. I've onlytaken one Imodium so far but once student teaching kicks into full gear I assume I'll be taking a lot more of it and will want to heed your advice. Consider the Acacia powder. I love gettig suggestions from others and I usually take them, so I'm suggesting this and you should take it. haha give it atry. it's been a game changer for me. Results happen quickly but it has to be a combo of targeting your trigger foods and emilinating them, and taking the acacia. best of luck


----------



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

I too am a teacher. I am currently a substitute teacher and I like the others my IBS is worse in the mornings. Often I do not know which school I will be at, which adds to my stress and anxiety. Driving to schools is sometimes the worst part. I currently am coping by taking lomotil daily and immodium. I have had attacks at schools before but I generally just take a bunch of immodium. I have asked other teachers to cover me while I run to the washroom. Most are understanding, My doctor wanted to put me on an antidepressant for my anxiety, but due to the bad side effects I stopped taking them, I am going to try taking GABA, which is a natural product for anxiety, I hope this helps.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Frustrated85 said:


> I too am a teacher. I am currently a substitute teacher and I like the others my IBS is worse in the mornings. Often I do not know which school I will be at, which adds to my stress and anxiety. Driving to schools is sometimes the worst part. I currently am coping by taking lomotil daily and immodium. I have had attacks at schools before but I generally just take a bunch of immodium. I have asked other teachers to cover me while I run to the washroom. Most are understanding, My doctor wanted to put me on an antidepressant for my anxiety, but due to the bad side effects I stopped taking them, I am going to try taking GABA, which is a natural product for anxiety, I hope this helps.


What's really interesting about my experiences is that I have never actually had to leave the room. My attacks always came when I was dormant, like during a prep period, or lunch. I was just a TA so It wasn't like I was really running around crazy during my prep periods,mso I'd often just sit there, and eat a snack, maybe organize some data sheets. I had 1st period off AMD. We had to gain in by 6:50, 40 min before 1st period, which I had free... So in reality I had an hour and 20 min to sit around at 7 am--- my worst time. I would actually drive to school reallllllly early, sign in,mgo back home, handle myself for an hour, and then go back. For like 6 months I did this. Extreme. However like I said I never had issues during classes. I think I was always too busy or preoccupied for my brain to even tell my body to have an attack. I was also eating a lot differently back then... And I really attribute my diet to how sick I was during that year. I was only out of the hospital a couple months when I started, I had no idea how to eat for IBS, what my trigger foods were, and I didn't know to even look for supplements like Imodium, acacia, or calcium. NOW, it's been nearly two years, and so much has changed for me... I cut out trigger foods and started taking supplements. I start student teaching TOMORROW eeeek and I am nervous that I will be embarrassing myself in front of seasoned teachers and uninterested students. The imodium I took for a conference day on Tuesday seemed to be a big help, so I will try that again. I also did not like my side effects to anxiety medication. I was on lexapro, and on xanax when needed, the Xanax was like crack and made me feel insane so I stopped taking it, and I don't have health insurance anymore so I couldn't afford the lexapro going forward. Keep me updated on if that GABA stuff works... I'm willing to try new things...


----------

